# Is this cage suitable?



## shell_w (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi all,

I recently acquired a Hamster Heaven cage ( this: http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pet ... 97362#more ) and I was wondering if you thought it might be suitable for fully grown mice?

Previously I thought not as the bar are reasonably wide, but then looking through some of the setups on here there were a couple with quite wide bars, so I thought I would check. It's a great cage - fantastic for a Syrian, but if mice were able to go in there then it would be great - plenty of room for ropes, tunnels etc!

Basically I'm a newbie to mice (just pets at the moment) - I previously had 2 does (they've since passed away  ) and they were kept in one of the standard pet shop style tanks (plastic base and lid, small wire bar space on the top where the door is). I'm now looking to get some more (probably 3 does) and I want them to have lots of space to run in, so I'm trying to find the 'perfect' environment for them.

Any help much appreciated


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Have you thought about just buying a larger glass aquarium, or adding on a cage topper for your old one? Just going to say, its my understanding that tunnels aren't always the best. They're harder to clean and mice can get stuck. Also, have you tried looking in the petkeeper forum? It has some great ideas for toys that mice like, I think my favorite from there was this awesome little tire swing!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

The Hamster Heaven should be fine for medium to large sized mice. Most of my cages have 1cm bar spacing and only the smallest mice can escape. Just watch the wider gap where the door catches are.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

it looks great! mice do love tunnels but can squeeze through the smallest of spaces. Don't have babies in there lol


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I second what has already been said about the larger gap where the 'door' is. I would say to attach some 6mm mesh over this area with cable ties - the little doors are usually pretty useless and lifting off the whole top of the cage to get mice etc out is much easier, so it won't cause any issues.


----------



## shell_w (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

Frizzle - the aquarium was the next step. I'm not keen massively keen on tubes either (I'd probably remove the internal tubes in here), but I'd love to get lots of big logs etc for tunnels.

The mesh on the door sounds like a great idea, thanks! 

I've not got the cage here so I'll take a look at it at weekend and see what I think. If I went for it I'd keep the mice in the small cage until they'd grown a bit, and then as they grew would move them to the big cage. I hope that's OK.

And I'll check out the toys bit too! 

Then I just need to find me some mice...


----------

